
Computerworld by Baron Fig X Codecademy - joeycofone
https://www.baronfig.com/products/computerworld
======
joeycofone
The limited paper type is called 'Code Ruled.' It's designed to reflect a dev
code environment: numbers from top to bottom; indentation markers.

